# How to mount home depot shop light?



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

Home depot has two different shop lights I'm considering, one for 10 bucks which is smaller but has 2 t-12's and one that is wider and has two t8's for 20. Both say do not flush mount and I'm assuming that is because of heat... How do you guys mount these in a hood ? I have a pine hood that is vented on the top (the top isn't solid).

-Linc


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

I have searched and didn't see any mounting tips specifically, just that lots of people use these...


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't mounted one inside a canopy before, but to my knowledge standard shop lights do not produce enough heat to damage/catch fire a canopy. It would really depend on the specific model you have though. I would definitely do a few tests myself to make sure it would be safe though. Run it for awhile, see how hot the housing is, then enclose it and run it for awhile, etc. You canopy being vented, I don't see it being a problem, but again, not all shoplights are the same.

I hope someone with a more straightforward answer than "test it" comes around.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I would tend to agree with the above - flourescent shoplight bulbs do not generally get hot - you can grab the bulbs with your hands. The ballasts don't run hot either.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I had mine flush mounted in the hood for years, no problems with heat. Had a little issue with moisture, but a hood fan fixed that.


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

How do you flush mount them ? Just take them apart and screw right to the top of the hood ?
What kind of moisture problems were you having ? I could install a PC fan I'm sure if I need


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I screwed my shop lights directly to the top of the hood. Obviously, I took them apart and did that. On average, they last between 1-2 years for me. I don't mind replacing them, as they're about 10% the price of an aquarium specific light.

Never had an issue with heat.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Any pictures that demonstrates how bright the lights are in the tank?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The moisture issue was that I would get condensation on the metal housing of the fixture. It never interfered with the working of it, just worried me a bit. I used a cheap PC fant to create a little more flow. Cleared right up. My hood was also very low profile so my fixture may have been closer to the water than most peoples.

I had considered getting the water proof end caps, but never did.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

How big is your tank? I use the shop lights for my 55s and my 90. I have them is the basement so I don't really care about looks, and I don't have a canopy, so I just get 2$ metal clasps, clip them on the end of the tank and rest the lights on that. Fits perfect! A whole light set for 14$!!! That way, you don't have to a) take apart and re-assemble the light or b) manipulate your hood.


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you send me a link to those clips ? I'm very interested. I don't care where the lights sit, and they will be over glass tops. I am just worried about the box saying not to flush mount.....
It is on a 75g.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1 ... ogId=10053

How long is the tank? 48' works perfect. Not sure how long 75s are but should still work.


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

48" would be perfect for a 75g.
Can you send me a pic of how you are using those ? I Can't envision it.


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

ohh I think I know how you are doing it... you are clipping them directly to the glass, and resting the light on top of that.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

Kinda... I just clip it on the plastic rim. But the glass may work as well. Let me know if it works out. I would post pics but I'm not very technalogically advanced....


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

with hearing stories of people breaking the plastic around their tank, I'm actually kind of scared of clipping it to the plastic... I don't know how keen I am about clipping it to the glass either : /


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't "clip" it to anything. I would call that extremely dangerous to you and your fish. What I thought you were intending on doing was bolting it to a wooden or high quality plastic canopy. If you're talking about just "hanging" it on the rims of the tank, I would forget it.

I personally have my cheap-o shoplight hanging from the ceiling (as intended by the manufacturer) about 2' above my tank. The tank was designed without a canopy. One day I might make one for it, but for now, this works.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

if you are worried about flush mounting (you shouldn't be) use a longer screw. screw it part way into the canopy and let the fixture sit the remaining distance away from the wood.

I used them for years, and aside from the ballast getting warm enough to shut the fixture off until it cooled, there was never an issue.


----------



## jamaicabraden (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread can help you out, check it: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/ar ... 13506.html

__________
Home Lighting


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Reason for the warning about no flush mounting may be more aimed at house use. If you stick one in flush in a ceiling where it may also get insulation thrown on top, there is no way for heat to escape which makes them real nervous. If you want to add just a bit of airspace but do want to screw it to the canopy top, add a spacer between the fixture and wood. Just a couple washers or a 1/4 inch nut strung on the mounting screws will hold it off the wood enough for air to get in.


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

So what is the big difference then between a Coralife light (LFS type) and the home depot type? Can you install a coralife bulb in a home depot hood?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

raekit said:


> Can you install a coralife bulb in a home depot hood?


Sure you can. 
If wattage and lamp type fit your ballast and endcaps.


----------

